# Paint Creek State Park in Ohio



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I just updated and revised the map and trail data for Paint Creek State Park in Ohio. 
It was lousy to hear about the vandalism of the settler’s village, that was a way nifty feature of the park and was right on the north bridle trail.
We used to live just south of the park in Georgetown Oh before we moved to Seattle. Still visit a few times a year when visiting family. I love the gorge area on the south trail loop.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I live just an hour or so from Paint Creek and it's a nice alternative to the mud and slop of East Fork State Park. East Fork is. . .well. . .a disaster.:-(

I hadn't heard about the vandalism at the pioneer village. . .seriously, what is WRONG with people?:evil: What did they do to it? I always liked riding past that old house!

From what I hear, the local OHC has really been working at improving the horseman's area and there is talk of putting in electricity for the campers. That kind of surprised me, because it's not even a place I'd think of for camping. I mean, if you got there early, the whole trail system could easily be ridden in a single day. But still, it's a well-marked, nicely-maintained place to ride. . .and the scenery on that section that runs along the lip of the gorge is beautiful!

Hmmm. . .maybe we'll load up the horses and take a trip out there some time next week. . .


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, East Fork can be a bit of a wet muddy mess. 

Some years it seems like it never dries out! That was always the best thing about Paint Creek, the trails also stayed more passable. 

From what I learned the log house is the only structure still standing at the pioneer village. So the various other barns and sheds were destroyed I guess. It's a shame.

Have a great ride!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Trails said:


> Yes, East Fork can be a bit of a wet muddy mess.
> 
> Some years it seems like it never dries out! That was always the best thing about Paint Creek, the trails also stayed more passable.
> 
> ...


My boyfriend and I just went to Paint Creek again yesterday. . .I guess they've had more rain in that area than we have, because it was wetter than I've seen it in a while. Plus, we got caught in a storm while we were out on trail - had our raincoats with us, so no worries there, but it was a good rumbling thunderstorm that lasted about the last 1/3 of our ride around the South Loop.:?


----------

